# Can you combine circuits on a Honda EU7000is generator for higher amperage?



## bflores (Jun 1, 2015)

On a Honda EU7000Is generator. Can you combine the L14-30 on the (120/240 side) and....one of the L5-30 or 20amp (120 only side)....to increase amperage to 50amps?

(EU7000IS PANEL)










(WHAT I WAS THINKING)


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

The quick answer is no.

You are limited to 7000 watts. 30 amps at 240 volts is 7200 watts.
50 amps would be 12000 watts. It isn't going to happen.

You really do not want to run a portable generator anywhere close to max load for very long either.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea i know this is a super old 2015 post!
but here is a solution;
there is inside a red and a blue winding.
I have changed out the 120/240 volt twist lock and the 30 amp duplex breaker to the 50 amp setup.
the inverter is still protected inside with an automatic breaker.

click here for the eu7000is mod info

this will allow you to get the generator full power when in the 120 vac mode on the front panel.
nice for a camper setup where the breaker box may not be perfectly balanced.


----------



## Mpifer2892 (Feb 4, 2021)

iowagold said:


> yea i know this is a super old 2015 post!
> but here is a solution;
> there is inside a red and a blue winding.
> I have changed out the 120/240 volt twist lock and the 30 amp duplex breaker to the 50 amp setup.
> ...


I’m looking to do this exact thing to mine for my food truck. Do you have picture of the front of you generator and how it should look?


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Mpifer2892 said:


> I’m looking to do this exact thing to mine for my food truck. Do you have picture of the front of you generator and how it should look?


I don't think you will get an answer.


----------

